# Was ist ein SimRacer



## steffen0278 (14. Juni 2010)

*Das 24h Rennen von Lemans - Nachlese*

Wer  denkt, man setzt sich eben mal vor einen PC für 24h, findet nichts  dabei, und macht das locker jeden Tag, der sollte dies besonders  aufmerksam lesen und auch dann seine Meinung dazu haben. Die Leute vom  DiTech-Simsport Racing Team, haben das ganz anders erlebt.

Wochenlanges  Training, zeitraubende Setupbastelei, all das sind Dinge, die nicht nur  das Privatleben belasten, die man nicht nur einfach mal so schnell  zwischendurch erledigt - nein, Simracing ist eine Philosophie, fast  schon eine Religion die weit über sinnloses Sitzen vor dem PC hinaus  geht und das Leben beeinflusst. Simracing mag ein Spiel sein, ein Hobby  wie es Modeleisenbahnliebhaber, Schuhfetischisten und Bergsteiger auch  betreiben, Simracer können fanatisch sein, manisch und enthusiastisch.  Simracer sind motorsportverseuchte Individuen, besessen vom Ehrgeiz und  immer auf der Suche nach der besten Runde - wie ein Surfer nach der  perfekten Welle.
Dieses Event von Sim-Racers.de war für viele  Simracer eine Krönung, bei der nichtmal die Platzierung an oberster  Stelle stand, sondern das Dabeisein, das Durchkommen und das Ankommen,  nach 24h über die Ziellinie zu fahren und zu wissen, jetzt ist etwas  besonderes in meinem Leben passiert, nicht _"ich  habe wieder was erledigt"_, sondern _"ich  habe etwas geschafft"_!!!

_*Das Team von DiTech-Simsport ist stolz darauf "etwas  geschafft zu haben"*_
Wochenlang  haben sie trainiert, tausende Male durch die Dunlop-Schikane, Richtung  Tertre Rouge, die Hunaudiers, die nur unterbrochen ist von der L Àrche -  und der La Florandière Schikane, im Vollspeed jenseits von 300km/h  hinuntergedonnert auf die Moulsanne zu. Man sucht den Topspeed, die  optmalen Bremspunkte, man süchtelt nach den optimalen Einstellungen um  die Karre gnadenlos wieder hochbeschleunigen ohne das sie ausbricht. Man  sucht die richtigen Einlenkpunkte zu der Indianapolis und der Arnage,  hetzt weiter auf die Porschekurve zu, versucht sich geschmeidig durch  die Maison Blance zur Ford Schikane um eine neuerliche Bestzeit an der  Start/Ziel im Display zu erspähen. Tag für Tag, Stunde um Stunde und  Runde für Runde. Man möchte kotzen, wenn irgendwo die Reifen sliden,  weil man genau weiß, das man damit sofort 1/1000sec verliert, aber man  hetzt weiter, will das wieder aufholen, hier ein Hundertstel rausholen  und dort die Kurve besser erwischen. man jubelt innerlich (manchmal  hören es auch die Nachbarn) wenn man seine persönliche Bestzeit wieder  um 1/1000sec verbessert hat. Es schmerzen die Arme und die Beine, der  Rücken zieht und der Arsch tut weh, denn die meisten dieser "kranken"  Spezies solcher Events sind ja nicht mehr die Jüngsten, sind Profis in  diesem Segment und haben das Simracen nicht erst vorgestern für sich  entdeckt, sondern hatten im Kinderwagen schon ein Lenkrad montiert.

Das  Racing Team von DiTech-Simsport - powered by DiTech, bestehend aus  Stanislaw Nickel, Markus Engelke und Francesco Huber, hat es sich zum  Ziel gesetzt nach 24h fahrend die Ziellinie zu überqueren. Abgesehen von  technischen Problem, welche vom Veranstalter Online-Motorsport unter  der Leitung von Lutz Enger, in souveräner Weise gelöst wurden, ist dies  auch tatsächlich gelungen und sind darüber mehr als zufrieden und  glücklich.
Dabei sah es in den Vorbereitungsphasen oftmal anders aus,  denn sie mussten durch 7 Qualifikationsläufe eine schweißtreibende  Berg-und Talfahrt der Emotionen durchlaufen und zählen weder zu den  Setupspezialisten, noch zu den Schnellsten. Markus Engelke ist dabei  aber der Mann fürs Grobe und er holte mit dem Qualicar Zeiten heraus,  die sie in die erforderlichen Punkte pushten und damit erst wirklich in  die Top 20 brachten, die zum Start zugelassen wurden. Dafür haben  Stanislaw Nickel und Francesco Huber versucht Trainingsrekorde zu  brechen und brachten gemeinsam mehr als 5000 Testrunden zustande, die  einen gewissen Geisteszustand erforderten - sie haben aber geschworen,  das niemals ihrem Psychiater zu erzählen.
Einen Teilerfolg konnten  sie also mit der erfolgreichen Vorqualifikation verbuchen und ihren  19.Startplatz der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren. Damit war die  Fahrzeugvergabe als nächster Punkt erreicht. Leider war das Wunschauto,  ein Porsche 997 GT schnell vergeben und ernüchtert nannte man einen BMW  M3 GTR sein eigen, was auch einen kleinen moralischen Durchhänger zur  Folge hatte. Francesco Huber dachte sogar daran alles aufzugeben und  wollte aus dem Event aussteigen über den Frust.

_*Lack auf Autos ist wie  Heels auf Damenbeine*_
Frauen haben  manchmal die Gabe etwas zu sagen, wenns denn auch überhaupt nicht  passend ist, besonders wenn es um Autos geht und "Frau Huber" ist da  oftmals keine Ausnahme dieser Spezies, aber Frauen haben auch manchmal  die Gabe etwas zu sagen, was ankommt - besonders über Autos. So meinte  Frau Huber nebenbei "_der Porsche sieht ja  sowas von platt aus und klingt wie ne Kreissäge mit Keuchhusten, sei  doch froh, das du dir das nicht 24h antun musst!_"
Was soll man  dazu sagen? Frauen haben keine Ahnung?
Dazu meinte Frau Huber noch _"der Porsche wäre sowieso verreckt und mit dem  BMW schaffste das locker, und außerdem seid ihr ein Team und da kannst  nicht einfach alles hinwerfen und wenn die Kiste sauber lackiert ist,  dann kannste damit auch auf die Strasse!"_ Francesco Huber ging  darauf grumelnd und grübeld zu Bett.

Andrew Stern nahm sich der  Aufgabe an. Francesco Huber zeigte ihm Bilder eines originalen Renncars  (den Mitsubishi Lancer Evo IX von Rally-As Beppo Mauhart) und ersuchte  Andrew daraus was zu machen. Sicherlich ist der 3erBMW keine Augenweide  und als Hakan-Kiste verschrien. Der brachiale Ursound der BMW-Motoren  aus den `70 des allseits beliebten 2002 oder des 3,5 CSL von Schnitzer  und Alpina scheint bei den heutigen BMWs auch in Vergessenheit geraten  zu sein, aber all diese Bedenken waren mit dem ersten Entwurf von Andrew  Stern einfach weggewischt, denn der präsentierte einen anderen, nämlich  einen DiTech BMW M3 GTR und der war schlichtweg der Hammer und eine  Augenweide von dem auch Mr.DiTech - Damian Izdebski höchstpersönlich -  begeistert war. Alle Bedenken und Frust über dieses Renncar waren sofort  verschwunden und so fertigte Andrew Stern, in seiner Funktion als  DiTech-Simsport Designer, einen Skin mit dem man auch bei einem 24h  Rennen von Lemans auftreten kann. An dieser Stelle sei auch nochmal der  besondere Dank vom ganzen DiTech-Simsport Racing Team an Andrew Stern  erwähnt.

_*86400 Sekunden, 1440 Minuten oder eben mal 24 Stunden - die  Hälfte der Ewigkeit*_
Man kann sich  für diese Zeit einfach mal vor den PC setzen, oder in ein Simcar, mit  einem tauglichen Lenkrad vor sich, flankiert von Aschenbecher,  Zigaretten und Kaffee. Man kann seine Freizeit auch sinnvoller  verbringen, aber gibts sowas überhaupt für Simracer? Wie verbringt ein  Simracer seine Zeit sinnvoll? Woran denkt ein Simracer, wenn er nicht  vor dem PC sitzt? Was beschäftigt einen Menschen der  Computersimulationsneuzeit in seiner Freizeit - und vorallem, was ist  eigentlich Freizeit? Eine Frage, die man nicht so einfach beantworten  kann, also bleiben wir beim Simracen, bleiben wir bei einem 24h Event,  bleiben wir bei Lemans.

Man(n) steht morgens auf und putzt sich  die Zähne und wäscht sich (oder auch nicht) und findet automatisch den  Weg zur Kaffeemaschine. Das der Weg dorthin am Rechner vorbei führt,  muss man nicht extra erwähnen, denn hierbei gehts um Simracing! Beim  Qualy gehts noch einigermaßen ruhig ab, Qualyzeiten sind ähnlich einem  Schwanzvergleich - besser, schneller und anderes Monkeygehabe - man kann  sich davon beeindrucken lassen, oder man sieht es gelassen und  unbedeutend, denn bei einem 24h Rennen kann alles passieren und oftmals  das, was man am allerwenigsten erwartet oder gar brauchen kann. Die  Technik spielt, wie so oft im Leben, eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle und  eine bestimmte "problem.exe" kann schon einen panischen Zustand  verursachen und sogar bis zum Herzinfarkt und Tod führen.  Internetverbindungen bestimmen dabei ebenfalls ihren Gemütszustand, denn  deren Instabilität wirkt sich emotional gleich einem  Beschleunigungswert eines Ferrari aus - der oftmals zitierte Leitsatz  "fragen sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker" klingt hierbei eher als Hohn und  kann zu irreparabler Mißstimmung im familiären Umfeld führen. Passieren  solche Dinge, dann fühlt sich ein Simracer verraten, von Freunden  verlassen, alle und alles sei gegen ihn und selbst ein Atomkrieg wäre in  diesem Moment ein unbedeutendes Übel gegenüber seiner akuten Emotion  gegen den Rest der Welt.
Wenn das alles nicht zutrifft, die Kiste  rund läuft und schnurrt, dann wird vor dem Start eines solchen Events  der 3m-Radius als Schutzzone - quasi zum Hoheitsgebiet - erklärt und nur  eine sehr erfahrene Simracerfrau, die praktisch zum Boxenluder gekrönt  wurde, darf diesen heiligen Ort betreten. Sie weiß was zu tun ist, sie  ist die wahre Stütze eines Simracers bei solchen Events und wer eine  solche nicht hat, ist sowieso Single und hat keine anderen Sorgen.

Das  Startprocedere ist emotional ähnlich dem vor 1969, bloß man rennt nicht  zu seinem Wagen, aber die Pulswerte stehen dem um nichts nach und in  der Einführungsrunde betet man zu allen zuständigen Göttern der Modems  und Internetprovider, der Blick schweift umher zwischen Kaffeekanne und  Aschenbecher, man rückt sich ein auf seinem Sitz, das Auge erfasst  Vorder- und Hintermann, man kontrolliert den Rückspiegel, dreht am  Wheel, fühlt Gas- und Bremspedal, checkt geistig Tastenbelegung für  Licht, Boxenanfrage, Tasten zum Fahrerwechsel, ForceFeedbackReset, ist  genug Sprit im Tank, stimmen die Anzeigen alle, das Motec am zweiten  Bildschirm wird nochmal ins Auge gefasst und der Puls wird spürbar.
Nichts  auf dieser Welt kann schlimmer sein als ein unvorhergesehenes Problem  in dieser Phase - man kann es nirgendwo nachlesen, weil man es nicht  beschreiben könnte.
Und dann gehts los, das Pacecar biegt ab in die  Boxengasse, die Wagen rücken zusammen, der Puls erreicht seine utopische  Belastungsgrenze und das Gaspedal folgt dem Befehl zum Erdkern - DAS  24h Rennen von Lemans ist gestartet und ein Simracer wird zur Maschine,  wird eins mit seinem Equipment, sensibilisiert seine Augen und Ohren auf  das Wesentliche und er funktioniert einfach nur mehr und nimmt nichts  mehr wahr außerhalb seiner Hoheitszone.
40 Männer mit ihren Maschinen  werden dabei gefordert - noch mehr sind es insgesamt mit all den  Teammitgliedern, Boxenludern, den Veanstaltern, Moderatoren im  Livestream, Supporter im Hintergrund der Servermaterie - geschätzte 500  Menschen und weitere geschätzte 5000 Fans dieser Szene weltweit  verstreut und doch vereint über die Livestreams, sind in diesen Minuten  weltweit verbunden........

*Wann  also setzt Du dich einfach mal für 24 Stunden an deinen PC und nimmst  eine derartige Herausforderung an?

*
*Abschließend  möchte ich noch ein paar persönliche Worte sagen *
Leitln,  es woa so geil, es woa urstressig, manchmoi woa i scheißdrauf und  manchmoi san ma olle am Oasch gaunga, oba i finds leiwand wos ma do fia  Leit kennalernt und das i mei eigene Meinung hob über so manche Sochn,  is ned tragisch - vüh schlimma san dijenigen, die ka andere Meinung  zualossn. Vielleicht bin i ned afoch zum vastehn, oba mit Sichaheid bin i  a Mensch mit Herz, Hirn und Humor - a wenn der manchmoi sarkastisch und  schwoaz is.

*Deutsche  Übersetzung:*
Leute, es war einfach nur geil und  cool, oft auch stressig und manchmal war ich dran alles zu kippen, aber  ich finde es toll, welch unterschiedliche Menschen man hierbei  kennenlernt.
Das ich oftmals meine eigene - andere - Meinung habe,  ist nicht weiter tragisch, vielmehr stören mich diejenigen, die keine  andere Sichtweise zulassen. Vielleicht bin ich kein einfacher Mensch,  aber mit Sicherheit habe ich Herz, Hirn und Humor - auch wenn dieser  oftmals sarkastisch und schwarz klingt.


Quelle: Francesco Huber Team DiTech 24h de la Sarth


----------



## Jan565 (14. Juni 2010)

Es ist schon sehr interessant. Ich weiß aber leider nicht wo ich mir das Game kaufen kann.



steffen0278 schrieb:


> [/B]
> *Abschließend  möchte ich noch ein paar persönliche Worte sagen *
> Leitln,  es woa so geil, es woa urstressig, manchmoi woa i scheißdrauf und  manchmoi san ma olle am Oasch gaunga, oba i finds leiwand wos ma do fia  Leit kennalernt und das i mei eigene Meinung hob über so manche Sochn,  is ned tragisch - vüh schlimma san dijenigen, die ka andere Meinung  zualossn. Vielleicht bin i ned afoch zum vastehn, oba mit Sichaheid bin i  a Mensch mit Herz, Hirn und Humor - a wenn der manchmoi sarkastisch und  schwoaz is.
> 
> ...



Dazu habe ich noch eine Frage: Was ist am Unteren die Übersetzung? Für mich sind das 2 komplett unterschiedliche Texte . Ich verstehe schon beide, obwohl ich in Friesland geboren bin.


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hab erst die Übersetzung verstanden. 

R Factor (DVD-ROM): Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Nomad (14. Juni 2010)

mal ein tipp. Nimm mal bitte ne andere Farbe als Gelb. Das tut ja weh


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Juni 2010)

Habs aus dem Thread von der SimRacing.de Seite kopiert. Könnte ich nicht mehr ändern.

Edit: Ging doch


----------



## Nomad (14. Juni 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Habs aus dem Thread von der SimRacing.de Seite kopiert. Könnte ich nicht mehr ändern.
> 
> Edit: Ging doch



Ahh danke 

Aber ein einzelner würde 24h nicht durchhalten oder? Außer die Leute jetzt mal die eh kein RL haben


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Juni 2010)

Kannst du dir selber beantworten. Setz dich ins Auto, suche dir eine bestimmte Strecke aus und fahre die dann 24h. Aber bitte sperr die Strecke vorher ab


----------

